# Wellington night bite?



## porter (Jan 11, 2015)

The last few times I went to Wellington I noticed quite a few people showing up at dark with lanterns. What is biting at night that draws so many people? They must be productive or they would quit. And unrelated but I have been told for 25 years that there are pike in there but never once seen one. Does anyone have proof?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

porter said:


> The last few times I went to Wellington I noticed quite a few people showing up at dark with lanterns. What is biting at night that draws so many people? They must be productive or they would quit. And unrelated but I have been told for 25 years that there are pike in there but never once seen one. Does anyone have proof?


Crappie is what they are likely after in the dark.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Sometimes they turn on at sunset and bite well into the early evening...not just the crappies...and not just at this lake. 

I got a 25" pike on a pimple two Saturdays ago when that little thaw happened with the rain falling.

Was told by a Wellington police officer that the park closes at 9 pm??? The sign at the entrance to the parking lot says 10 pm I think?? Just letting all know.


----------



## porter (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks. You would think there wouldn't be so many dink perch if pike were there to thin them out. I guess I'll plan to stay later next time.


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

porter said:


> Thanks. You would think there wouldn't be so many dink perch if pike were there to thin them out. I guess I'll plan to stay later next time.


Speaking of dink perch, I had a dink party today. Got 50-60 1.5"-4" perch today.


----------



## porter (Jan 11, 2015)

Johntom0013 said:


> Speaking of dink perch, I had a dink party today. Got 50-60 1.5"-4" perch today.


It's better than no action at first then that gets old quick. Hopefully you got some keepers.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Me and Lil Rob's catch about two weeks ago....I was skeptical as well hearing about the pike but their it is....hope to get out friday


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

"Smaller pike are a 'little different'-but every bit as good on the table as walleye or perch!"-Doug Stange
I've tried them and I agree completely!


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

devildave said:


> Me and Lil Rob's catch about two weeks ago....I was skeptical as well hearing about the pike but their it is....hope to get out friday


I hooked into one last spring but didn't land it. First one in quite a few years. Seen them from time to time on the camera. My son iced one two weeks ago but released her. Wellington rez is definitely my favorite local lake. With all the small perch I've been getting this year, I'll bet that we could have as good of perch fishing as Bressler or Ferguson.


----------



## kozeye72 (Jul 15, 2016)

I was out there this past Saturday. It was slow for a buddy and me I just caught one nice gill he pulled a couple really nice bass..


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

kozeye72 said:


> I was out there this past Saturday. It was slow for a buddy and me I just caught one nice gill he pulled a couple really nice bass..


Got to keep bouncing around until you find them. Yesterday I stayed in one general area but moved about 20'-25' five different times.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

devildave said:


> Me and Lil Rob's catch about two weeks ago....I was skeptical as well hearing about the pike but their it is....hope to get out friday


That pike had a 3" bluegill in it stomach.


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

Lil' Rob said:


> That pike had a 3" bluegill in it stomach.


No perch? If not it would really surprise me.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Johntom0013 said:


> No perch? If not it would really surprise me.


Nope...just the gill...got it on a pimple and waxie


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow.....I try to fish the Upground at least once a month in the Summer and have never seen any pike in there. Very cool!

Think there is a naturally breeding population in there or were those planted?

The Up has some of the clearest water you'll come across. But when the wind picks up, look out.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

My dad and I both caught a pike back in 2005 long-lining Hot-n-Tots...both fish were about the size of the one this year.


----------



## porter (Jan 11, 2015)

All these reports of pike probably are going to make my wife mad. Now I'm going to spend most of my free time there trying to get one.


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

porter said:


> All these reports of pike probably are going to make my wife mad. Now I'm going to spend most of my free time there trying to get one.


Is it really "free" time when you have to face the wife when you return home?


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Ok so this is hearsay..this old timer told my buddy that back years ago when there were pike in Findlay state park...him and his brother caught a bucket full of small hammer handles and took them over to the freshly filled reservoir and through them in....also said they used to ride dirt bikes down through the whole thing during construction...and there's no info of stocking any pike....and if it was that long ago....they must be reproducing in some number...meaning there might be a few giants out there....but it's hearsay....could also be natural... because of birds...ducks geese...herrons....they walk in shoreline areas where fish eggs are and they stick to there feet being transported from one body of water to the next in close proximity...the state park and the up ground ...


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

FWIW, there were definitely Pike in Findlay. Work with a guy who grew up in Avon and used to catch them there....about thirty years ago. Wouldn't take much to move them.
Any one here ever catch Walleye in the Upground?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have caught plenty of Walleye in Wellington a couple were 27”. I have also caught a couple mid thirties pike but have seen some much bigger in the spring annihilating bluegill when there used to be thick weeds around the perimeter.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

laynhardwood said:


> I have caught plenty of Walleye in Wellington a couple were 27”. I have also caught a couple mid thirties pike but have seen some much bigger in the spring annihilating bluegill when there used to be thick weeds around the perimeter.


. That would be awesome to see in that clear water...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I was working the weed line and kept seeing bluegill with ripped off fins struggling to swim. I told my cousin that there had to be some pike ambushing these bluegill and when we got a little farther up you could see a giant pike that was in the weeds but facing the main lake just waiting for a fish to swim past. My cousin got excited and casted directly on top of it and it got spooked. We did see three others that day that were much smaller and he had one hit an X-rap but bite off the line. I have had a lot of fun times on the reservoir. I really hate not having weeds. I heard they were treating for zebra mussels? I am not sure how true that is but that would also kill the crayfish I’m assuming. If someone knows, I would like to know also.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Well I'm gonna make a big push to the northwest shoreline in the morning where I've seen no man go and see what happens...hope the snows not to deep gonna be a good walk


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

devildave said:


> Well I'm gonna make a big push to the northwest shoreline in the morning where I've seen no man go and see what happens...hope the snows not to deep gonna be a good walk


I'm out here now and the drag wasn't bad. Just dropped the lines 15 minutes ago and plenty of lookers.


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

devildave said:


> Well I'm gonna make a big push to the northwest shoreline in the morning where I've seen no man go and see what happens...hope the snows not to deep gonna be a good walk


Did you make it out this morning?


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

I caught a 39" out of there 4 yrs ago. 
It was the last time I was there. Got it on a teardrop on 4# line. It was one of the best battles of my life. Took twenty minutes to land it.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

I was out yesterday and today....I've been marking lots of fish but can't get them to commit....I even had a spot where I marked a few fish on the bottom that all of a sudden lit up the screen and fish took up 15' of the water Column... through the kitchen sink at em and only got one perch....


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

I stayed Thursday evening until about 9:30. It was incredibly slow but plenty of fish on the flasher coming up to inspect. Heading out to some uncharted water tomorrow.


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

If it hadn't been for my underwater camera, I would have given up on ice fishing. But i had watched many fish come up to and inspect my jigs. They would take in just the very tail of the power maggots I tipped them with and never take the hook into their mouth.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Johntom0013 said:


> Did you make it out this morning?


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's nice knowing I wasn't the only one not catching much but had alot of lookers. I fished 4:30pm - 8:30pm Friday and only got 2 sinks. Tried again today (Saturday) 8 am - 2pm got 1 keeper gill and lost 1 decent perch. I moved all over and marked them every time but no takers. Back out Sunday..lol


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

kruggy1 said:


> It's nice knowing I wasn't the only one not catching much but had alot of lookers. I fished 4:30pm - 8:30pm Friday and only got 2 sinks. Tried again today (Saturday) 8 am - 2pm got 1 keeper gill and lost 1 decent perch. I moved all over and marked them every time but no takers. Back out Sunday..lol


I think it was either Wednesday Morning or Thursday morning I wasn't getting good hits even though they would follow it up so I switched to a much smaller tungsten jig with spikes and started getting 1.5"-4" perch like crazy. I kept moving a few feet at a time trying to find larger ones but it didn't work. I caught about 60 of those little things.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

I down sized as well to a jig that I could catch a pinhead minnow on...bare ba had enough room for a maggot on the hook and still couldn't get em to go....I checked the weather and the pressure/ceiling was at 1000ft yesterday and is only at 600 now....so that may be the problem to much pressure on their air bladder for them to eat.... supposed to be 30,000ft on Monday....should be able to catch every mark on the flasher


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm going to try a different lake later today. I'm working in AZ and TX all next week so today may be my last day for the season.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

I did manage this pretty...lil...tank....sorry for my rusty tape lol


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice looking seed Dave


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Wellington was brutal yesterday couldn’t get any perch over 9” and most were 4-6”. Last weekend we did quite well and yesterday it was a struggle. The drag wasn’t too bad if that’s any consolation


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Lol I probably walked past ya yesterday....me and a buddy fished that whole west shoreline for most part...I had the orange sled if ya seen me out...blue and silver coat...my buddy had all camo on....I'll have to say hello next time...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a black cabelas Hub. I was there with some friends that had an Eskimo Hub and a Frabil flip. Say hi next time Dave


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

I thought that was you but didn't want to walk up on someone..being not sure...some people can be weird about it.....but sounds good bud...


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

You guys probably have tried them already. I've been doing well on Vmc fly jigs. Lots of small fish with some decent ones mixed in. I believe I walked past you guys friday night as I left.


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

redthirty said:


> You guys probably have tried them already. I've been doing well on Vmc fly jigs. Lots of small fish with some decent ones mixed in. I believe I walked past you guys friday night as I left.


That lake was singing.


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

Made the mistake of starting out at Findley S.P. I quickly remembered why I haven't been there in a few years. Hot the south side and started filling the screen right away. Landed plenty of perch and enough would've been big enough for a few meals. I did lose a pike at the hole, took my pimple with him.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Well that's decent news for what the bite has been...been really slow...alot of lookers...any size to the pike?


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Was out today, slow for us. Did manage a catfish on my tungsten jig and maggot at dusk.
BTW... It's was nice meeting you JohnTom today.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

laynhardwood said:


> I have a black cabelas Hub. I was there with some friends that had an Eskimo Hub and a Frabil flip. Say hi next time Dave


I think I was close to you yesterday, i was in a small Blue Clam hub shanty . You walked by me when you where leaving.


----------



## porter (Jan 11, 2015)

I fished 3:30 to 7:00. Brought one fish in. My personal record for smallest perch. Lots of lookers until 6:00 and they disappeared after that. I would have just moved but it is so much work to take down and set up the shanty again in the dark I just went home. This was my worst day fishing this year.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

kruggy1 said:


> I think I was close to you yesterday, i was in a small Blue Clam hub shanty . You walked by me when you where leaving.


Yes I did. I walked over past you to pick up some low life’s empty propane tank before trying one last spot. I saw that tank when we walked out but I couldn’t tell what it was in that crazy fog. When I was walking back in a realized it was an empty tank and grabbed it. Anyways, the dink perch were out in full force Saturday. Stop and say High next time if you see me kruggy.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

laynhardwood said:


> Yes I did. I walked over past you to pick up some low life’s empty propane tank before trying one last spot. I saw that tank when we walked out but I couldn’t tell what it was in that crazy fog. When I was walking back in a realized it was an empty tank and grabbed it. Anyways, the dink perch were out in full force Saturday. Stop and say High next time if you see me kruggy.


Will do sir, thanks!!!


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Anyone making it out this morning...I should be there around 730


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I am going to East Harbor instead today good luck Dave


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Good luck to you as well...heard it's hit and miss....but you should get into some nice perch


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

devildave said:


> Good luck to you as well...heard it's hit and miss....but you should get into some nice perch


I went somewhere else instead and got into some







of these little critters


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

laynhardwood said:


> I went somewhere else instead and got into some
> View attachment 255229
> of these little critters


 Nice! That's what i need to get into. I mean gills, crappie, and perch nice but i need some eyes. Lol been using the crap out of that shanty i bought off you month or two back. Thanks again for that it works awesome. Maybe we can get together and fish sometime soon


----------



## swedish nipple (Jan 3, 2014)

threeten said:


> I caught a 39" out of there 4 yrs ago.
> It was the last time I was there. Got it on a teardrop on 4# line. It was one of the best battles of my life. Took twenty minutes to land it.



I was there for that one fish were much more paternable then. Been hard to get into good numbers since they killed the weeds. In my experience there anyways. SO far this year its been dink perch .... loads of em with the occasional good day... a few bigger perch and bigger gills but few and far between.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Zach216913 said:


> Nice! That's what i need to get into. I mean gills, crappie, and perch nice but i need some eyes. Lol been using the crap out of that shanty i bought off you month or two back. Thanks again for that it works awesome. Maybe we can get together and fish sometime soon


I’m glad you like it Zach. Anytime you want to fish text me and we can plan something out.


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

laynhardwood said:


> I’m glad you like it Zach. Anytime you want to fish text me and we can plan something out.


Sounds good ! I deffidently will


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

devildave said:


> Anyone making it out this morning...I should be there around 730


I was out from 8am- 2:30


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

I was out about the same time...I think I asked you how the drag was with the sled by the ramp....but I was the knucklehead that went way northwest...marked fish in every hole...only caught a few small perch...found a spot of 30' fow and dropped down and the screen lit up almost 15' off the he bottom...


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm trying to post the pic of my flasher but says the file is too large..was crazy


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

devildave said:


> I was out about the same time...I think I asked you how the drag was with the sled by the ramp....but I was the knucklehead that went way northwest...marked fish in every hole...only caught a few small perch...found a spot of 30' fow and dropped down and the screen lit up almost 15' off the he bottom...


Yep that was me..lol


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

You guys talking Wellington reservoir? Website sais it closes atv4:30 pm!?


----------



## porter (Jan 11, 2015)

slick said:


> You guys talking Wellington reservoir? Website sais it closes atv4:30 pm!?


I think it closes at 9 or 10. You might be thinking about the one owned by Metroparks. They do not allow ice fishing.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

slick said:


> You guys talking Wellington reservoir? Website sais it closes atv4:30 pm!?


The south reservoir is closed at 4:30. The above ground is the North Reservoir


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

I called the Wellington police department a month ago and they said it's open from 6 am to 10 pm


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

devildave said:


> I called the Wellington police department a month ago and they said it's open from 6 am to 10 pm


One officer was up last week when I was leaving, and asking about fishing. I asked him times he said it closed at 10 but he didn't really enforce it.


----------



## porter (Jan 11, 2015)

slick said:


> You guys talking Wellington reservoir? Website sais it closes atv4:30 pm!?


I just talked to a policeman there and he said it closes at 10 year round


----------



## DooMan018 (Dec 10, 2008)

berkshirepresident said:


> FWIW, there were definitely Pike in Findlay. Work with a guy who grew up in Avon and used to catch them there....about thirty years ago. Wouldn't take much to move them.
> Any one here ever catch Walleye in the Upground?





Johntom0013 said:


> I hooked into one last spring but didn't land it. First one in quite a few years. Seen them from time to time on the camera. My son iced one two weeks ago but released her. Wellington rez is definitely my favorite local lake. With all the small perch I've been getting this year, I'll bet that we could have as good of perch fishing as Bressler or Ferguson.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

There is the lower res, which is LCMP owned, that closes at 4:30pm by the park rangers. The upper is 6a-10p daily. Whether it is enforced or not in the past was at the officers discretion. Not sure if that is still the case now but it is officially 6a-10p, without a doubt for the upground, which is ran by the village. Word to the wise in case you hadn't seen the article yet, this is my opinion only but I would respect the rules as is, based on the rumblings from village council. Why give them any ammo to restrict ice fishing there? http://www.thewellingtonenterprise.com/news/10249/ice-fishing-worries-village-leaders


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Definitely agree....but say if we all wanted to get together and fish till midnight....we would have to call and report to the Wellington police department that we were planning on doing this... needing names... vehicles...and a head count...the secretary at the station gave me this information when I called....most of the officers don't mind...why? because your fishing that's it....but...like we have talked about before ..weird things happen at the up ground....and whether you know it or not ..it's a meet up spot for illegal activity in Wellington..being dark and secluded for the most part....if they wanted to worry about anything it would be coming and getting the overflown trash that had been there all winter full of broken sleds and food bags..etc....and most of this is from locals....that sled there...not the guys on the ice...so why worry at all about ice fishing...there hasn't been a rescue in 15 yrs.....I dunno....the guy in the article even said it's not his thing to be out in the cold and on ice....but yes always follow the rules..unless granted by the PD.. sorry for the rant


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I've been told by the local PD on several occasions that the 10:00 P.M. closing time is fairly absolute. However, so long as you call and ask to stay longer, you're almost guaranteed approval to do so.
Assume they'll either run your plates or your DL number to make sure you're not a wanted felon or have overdue library books.....but you can't be any more reasonable than that, IMHO.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm from town and would very upset if they stopped ice fishing. There is usually accidental drowning once awhile during summer, not on the ice. Plus we don't get ice often enough. What, 2014-15 and this year???? My 9 yr old love fishing including ice fishing with me. It's close when we get off work/school to do.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

kruggy1 said:


> I'm from town and would very upset if they stopped ice fishing. There is usually accidental drowning once awhile during summer, not on the ice. Plus we don't get ice often enough. What, 2014-15 and this year???? My 9 yr old love fishing including ice fishing with me. It's close when we get off work/school to do.


I'm not debating the fact at all. I appreciate the fact that it is allowed there at all. I'm saying 10 is 10 for closing. God forbid something were to happen where somebody went through in the dark after hours. I'm just saying even if the rules are softly enforced abide by them just to simply avoid making the issue known.The rules would change really quick. Trust me, without going into specifics or creating debate, I can guarantee it. I also used to do an ice demo each year for LCMP but figured they don't allow ice fishing in their parks, why am I promoting this to begin with on my valuable time?? Don't want to see another place ban it. I enjoy it myself at the upground and since DNR has stepped in the management of the resource is much better.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If anyone goes up today, please let me know ice conditions. Was hoping to get out after work if safe, thanks.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

I plan on heading up and trying to Spud bar my way out.. about noon...I talked to another guy who fishes it quite a bit and he said he checked the ice yesterday evening and it was solid and that he'd be fishing this morning.... didn't say how thick...just that it's solid...I'll give a report once I get there


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome thanks


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

devildave said:


> I plan on heading up and trying to Spud bar my way out.. about noon...I talked to another guy who fishes it quite a bit and he said he checked the ice yesterday evening and it was solid and that he'd be fishing this morning.... didn't say how thick...just that it's solid...I'll give a report once I get there


I look forward to the report as I'm hoping for at least a few hours of ice time once I get back in town tonight.


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

Sooo anyone been on the ice today or know condition. Thinking bout heading that way in hour or so


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Zach216913 said:


> Sooo anyone been on the ice today or know condition. Thinking bout heading that way in hour or so


Second hand report. 6-7 in. good ice with 2-3 in. of junk on top. Edges are soft. Again second hand report . I'm going to try in the morning. Good luck.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

devildave said:


> I plan on heading up and trying to Spud bar my way out.. about noon...I talked to another guy who fishes it quite a bit and he said he checked the ice yesterday evening and it was solid and that he'd be fishing this morning.... didn't say how thick...just that it's solid...I'll give a report once I get there


Well i hope we haven't heard a report due to your plans changed or busy catching fish. Not that you found out the hard way spudding your way out....lol


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

redthirty said:


> Second hand report. 6-7 in. good ice with 2-3 in. of junk on top. Edges are soft. Again second hand report . I'm going to try in the morning. Good luck.


Thank you much appritciated. Might stop out for hour or two tonight if I do I'll make sure I get back to you confirm conditions. Thanks again!!


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Just drove up to see and decided not to take chance a little sketchy for me. There is one guy out but see cracks and edges seem iffy.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

laynhardwood said:


> The south reservoir is closed at 4:30. The above ground is the North Reservoir


Which is the one that looks kind of like a big triangle? Is that the one that closes at 430 all year around


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

slick said:


> Which is the one that looks kind of like a big triangle? Is that the one that closes at 430 all year around


The Upground does indeed look like a triangle....but it's open until 10:00 every night.


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

Ice was ok. I fished close thou. Herd it gets thinner if you go west. Make sure you Spud. Cracks along the bank but I got on just fine. Stay away from boat ramp obviously


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Zach216913 said:


> Ice was ok. I fished close thou. Herd it gets thinner if you go west. Make sure you Spud. Cracks along the bank but I got on just fine. Stay away from boat ramp obviously


Was that you out there?? Blue truck??? Glad you were good out there, trust me I wanted to be .I pulled up and if I second guess it I won't go, i will chase then with my boat..lol


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

No that was some other guy that's always out there. I got there right after said you checked it and turned around. I drive that big white suburban that's always up there. I fished just a little bit farther then him.. I wasn't going out far that's for sure lol. I didn't even take my shanty cause I was unsure about ice.


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

That guy said he went farther west this morning and the ice got thinner out there like 3-5 inches


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

swedish nipple said:


> I was there for that one fish were much more paternable then. Been hard to get into good numbers since they killed the weeds. In my experience there anyways. SO far this year its been dink perch .... loads of em with the occasional good day... a few bigger perch and bigger gills but few and far between.


yes you were. it was an epic day too! seems it has gained some popularity since then too!


----------

